# PC/360 Combo!



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

Most of you probably took a look at my thread over in the Advice forum, but I've actually decided to go through with this crazy idea of putting a PC and an Xbox 360 into 1 case.

The hardware I've chosen for this setup:

ASUS M4A785-M Motherboard
AMD Phenom II X3 720
OCZ Platinum 800 DDR2 CL5
Sparkly GTS250
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
In Win 1200W Power Supply - I have it, why not use it?
Cooler Master Sniper Black Edition Tower
Xbox 360 Components
Possible 60-120GB HDD

First pic to get things started:


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sick, can't wait to see the build completed! I am not getting a picture of how you are going to do this, but I'm sure it will be good!


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not even getting a picture of how I'm going to do this. lol, once I get a good amount of time to install the PC part, I'll be able to figure out the 360 placement! Ordered the last part to completely fix the 360 DVD Drive on ebay this morning, so once that gets here and I have the PC's DVD drive.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

cool.

I'm interested in seeing many pics of this.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds cool.  Ive seen some others do this on the net.


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

That sound awesome, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh lol, so subscribed!

Flinging my xbox in another case, just another one of those eternal to-do's


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha, so you are really going to build it, nice man! Keep up, show more pics, I'd really like to see this through. Good luck!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Oh lol, so subscribed!
> 
> Flinging my xbox in another case, just another one of those eternal to-do's



The Lian Li 360 case is very nice


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Lian Li 360 case is very nice



Still very "stock" if you ask me :shadedshu


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Still very "stock" if you ask me :shadedshu



 stock...as in thats how it comes from the factory?

OT: Do you have any plans made up for this? or are you just going to go to town and hope for the best?
Either way subbed


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> stock...as in thats how it comes from the factory?



Exactly! But I'll stop hijacking this thread and just wait for updates now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Still very "stock" if you ask me :shadedshu



Well, stock would be the original 360 case, so no, its not very stock


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 26, 2010)

in it for the pics


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well, stock would be the original 360 case, so no, its not very stock



In my opinion, a case you use just the way you bought it is stock


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> In my opinion, a case you use just the way you bought it is stock



Lol its not so much an opinion as it is the definition of the term


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> Lol its not so much an opinion as it is the definition of the term



Meh, you can buy aftermarket coolers and use them, then the thing you cool is no longer stock


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> In my opinion, a case you use just the way you bought it is stock



But removing the guts from a 360 and popping it in a Lian Li aftermarket case makes it non-stock


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But removing the guts from a 360 and popping it in a Lian Li aftermarket case makes it non-stock



Per definition, yes, but in my opinion it is too easy, so too "stock"


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Per definition, yes, but in my opinion it is too easy, so too "stock"



I think I get what you mean.  If 'you' were to put your 360 in another case, you would go all out and design something unique


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think I get what you mean.  If 'you' were to put your 360 in another case, you would go all out and design something unique



Even more basic:

Modding is *not* slapping some custom parts on. Modding is altering parts themselves.

I could turn the above statement into a giant rant about all the kids nowadays that think they are "modding" stuff when all they are doing is add a fan to a case, but that would be a hell of a hijack.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys done now?

And to the poster before the flood of off-topic goers, yes, I'm essentially gonna go to town and hope for the best. It seems to be my style!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> You guys done now?
> 
> And to the poster before the flood of off-topic goers, yes, I'm essentially gonna go to town and hope for the best. It seems to be my style!



Sorry


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

Zomg a Sniper? I thought you were going to use a custom case or a huge MountainMods one. I'm extremely interested in how you're going to fit in the 360's components.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you going to use the standard 360 PSU or use an adapter that allows you to use the 1200W PSU on both boards?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2010)

Dug this up on XS.org ...







May help you in your venture. 


I have a few ideas to help out. If you want to hear them just shoot me a pm.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Dug this up on XS.org ...
> 
> http://krisbox.free.fr/atxto360.GIF
> 
> ...



Looks cool.  Why not post your ideas on here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Looks cool.  Why not post your ideas on here



Ok ok. Only one idea that seems very very pertinent. Use two power supplies versus using a single one, that way there can be heat cut down tremendously so you won't have to power on both just to run 360 (remember the overheat RRoD problems).

Use a HAF932 for the case, widely available and has plenty of room. Straight out of the box it also supports 2 power supplies.

Desolder all onboard 360 mobo connections and custom mount them in unused PCI brackets, an HDMI output would fit BEAUTIFULLY! So would probably want to look at most of the newer 360's available.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok ok. Only one idea that seems very very pertinent. Use two power supplies versus using a single one, that way there can be heat cut down tremendously so you won't have to power on both just to run 360 (remember the overheat RRoD problems).
> 
> Use a HAF932 for the case, widely available and has plenty of room. Straight out of the box it also supports 2 power supplies.
> 
> Desolder all onboard 360 mobo connections and custom mount them in unused PCI brackets, an HDMI output would fit BEAUTIFULLY! So would probably want to look at most of the newer 360's available.



Cool.  With both mobos being so close together, the 360 would probably have to be a Jasper model with fans attached to the heatsinks (as the rear exhausting fans and shroud would be lost).

I think one of the main problems would be re-wiring the ROL......but if the TS is a wiz with electronics (as I suspect) he will be fine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool.  With both mobos being so close together, the 360 would probably have to be a Jasper model with fans attached to the heatsinks (as the rear exhausting fans and shroud would be lost).
> 
> I think one of the main problems would be re-wiring the ROL......but if the TS is a wiz with electronics (as I suspect) he will be fine



The ROL shouldn't be too much of a hassle. Only one real problem came to mind and that was mounting the 360 drive. Is there a mod possible to flash a standard PC drive to 360? That would probably be the best (and easiest) way.

Oh and couldn't one take the onboard HDMI connections and somehow adapt them to DVI?


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm kinda out of it right now, long night then day..here's my attempt to reply to all the above. 

I already have everything, and plan on using everything here. The 360 is the Xenon model(I think). I bought it broken off ebay and have already fixed 2 red rings errors and the DVD drive replacement piece is on the way. I will be using that, and probably somehow will figure out a way to make a faceplate to go around the silver 360 tray faceplate for it to be used in the front.

I will be attaching fans to the 360 heat sinks my self, and no it doesn't have HDMI. As for 2 power supplies, I may consider it as I do have quite a few 400 and 500 watt PSU's laying around, but we'll just have to see when I get around to checking out how much space I really have.

Thanks for the ideas/suggestions/comments! Keep em coming!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The ROL shouldn't be too much of a hassle. Only one real problem came to mind and that was mounting the 360 drive. Is there a mod possible to flash a standard PC drive to 360? That would probably be the best (and easiest) way.
> 
> Oh and couldn't one take the onboard HDMI connections and somehow adapt them to DVI?



Nah, it HAS to be DVD-ROM made for a 360


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The ROL shouldn't be too much of a hassle. Only one real problem came to mind and that was mounting the 360 drive. Is there a mod possible to flash a standard PC drive to 360? That would probably be the best (and easiest) way.
> 
> Oh and couldn't one take the onboard HDMI connections and somehow adapt them to DVI?



I thought all 360 DVD drives were hard coded for the firmware to match the board? If ya find a dvd rom that is the same make and model as the dvd drive outta the 360, it may be possible to flash it


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 26, 2010)

yep as stated here
http://3btech.net/satsredvddrf.html


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, every drive is key locked to the motherboard in the 360's case.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> I thought all 360 DVD drives were hard coded for the firmware to match the board? If ya find a dvd rom that is the same make and model as the dvd drive outta the 360, it may be possible to flash it



They are, but you can pop a new 360 DVD-ROM into an old  360 console, aslong as you know what your doing 

But as for using a standard PC DVD-ROM, no chance.


----------



## Cuzza (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol. pics or it didn't happen! man u crazy


----------



## KainXS (Mar 26, 2010)

you bought the same exact drive right, otherwise you'll have to spoof it if its a different brand, were you able to get the dvdkey off the bad drive.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought a Samsung and emailed the dude to make sure it was the M25 and not the M28, but he never replied and shipped right away. Hopefully he sends the correct drive. I will be putting the old drives board into the new drive, so I won't need to do anything with the key.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

Sadly this project took a turn for the worse today. I found out the person that had it before me didn't actually properly replace the DVD drive and since the motherboard is tied to that 1 drive which is out there somewhere, I'm screwed. This thing's now a paper weight. I'm most likely going to sell it and get another broken Xbox off ebay and take another chance because I fixed everything else, but this is unfixable because I can't extract the key from the motherboard.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2010)

This will be effin sweet.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

I sure hope so! I'll be listing this 360 on ebay on Monday next week, and have one on the way from someone off these forums via PM. It's in better condition than how I bought the one I've been working with, so this next fix should be easy and quick. Expect more pics tomorrow btw.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw man I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

As I'm sure some others are eagerly waiting as well.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Sadly this project took a turn for the worse today. I found out the person that had it before me didn't actually properly replace the DVD drive and since the motherboard is tied to that 1 drive which is out there somewhere, I'm screwed. This thing's now a paper weight. I'm most likely going to sell it and get another broken Xbox off ebay and take another chance because I fixed everything else, but this is unfixable because I can't extract the key from the motherboard.



Jeez this sucks man. Anyways, projects like these are always bound to go awry, but don't give up, I think it will be cool, I've personally never seen such a thing!  Good luck and keep it up! Don't forget some pics though, some kinda log, that would be sweet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2010)

I want to see this. Good luck on getting everything working


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't worry, I don't usually give up. 

what colors do you guys think I should go with? I'm thinking either a red or green theme. Remember the case is all black.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Don't worry, I don't usually give up.
> 
> what colors do you guys think I should go with? I'm thinking either a red or green theme. Remember the case is all black.



It would have been cool if you would have got a silver case and put in some green lights, kept the Xbox theme going. But, as it's kind of like a mean badass Xbox now I think green lights with the black would still look sweet.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. The sad part is I have left over red and that's the reason I was considering that. Will wait for more opinions.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 30, 2010)

On the 2nd page and no pics 

...Surely will be worth the wait though


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

My bad, had a busy day yesterday.

Even more bad luck, but the board still works without any issues, so I'm going to ignore it.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

my ex housemate ripped 5 of her 6 sata ports off her motherboard, dont fret.. there are worse out there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking good so far other than the SATA port. 

Any ideas on how your going to put the 360 motherboard in there?


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not too worried about that, its just I've had some bad luck so far with this.

@Radical: yes and no, my new broken, broken 360 gets here Monday. When I get it up and running and playing games I'll be able to brainstorm and actually have something to use to get some measurements and more ideas going.

Windows 7 is up and running on that machine right now, but my Wifi is shitty in that spot for no apparent reason, so I'm downloading drivers and stuff right now and will do some benches at some point. 

I've got 2 coolers I will be testing out on this system, which one I use really depends on how much space I need for the 360 heatsinks to stick out.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking good, Could be worse you could have ripped one of the ic's off the board now that would be a pain in the but. Looking forward to seeing how you fit the 360 in there.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea, I just took my other 360 which is still in the metal housing(the white plastics removed) and it fit 100% inside the case. This shouldn't be that bad, but I could be wrong. The thing that's going to be the most difficult will be the DVD drive and getting the tray to open on the out side of the case.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I'm most curious about the 360 part too  Currently my own 360 is practically caseless since it needs extra cooling...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Yea, I just took my other 360 which is still in the metal housing(the white plastics removed) and it fit 100% inside the case. This shouldn't be that bad, but I could be wrong. The thing that's going to be the most difficult will be the DVD drive and getting the tray to open on the out side of the case.



Oh, I thought you were going to strip down the 360 and mount the motherboard as if it was a PC motherboard   Unless youve got really good cooling inside your case, I cant see it being a very good environment for your 360 (if its still in the metal shell)


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

No, I was just getting a size comparison and considering everything built together fits, I should have too big of a problem getting the individual components in even with a bigger cooler on the AMD CPU.

More pics tonight.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> No, I was just getting a size comparison and considering everything built together fits, I should have too big of a problem getting the individual components in even with a bigger cooler on the AMD CPU.
> 
> More pics tonight.



Cool, I look forward to seeing the new pics and finished product


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

ditto been following this but not posting looking forward to more pics man


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, no pics tonight. Had to take part in the everlasting battle of gpu drivers vs man. Will have some pics tomorrow for you for sure.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 2, 2010)

Close ups:


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 6, 2010)

360 didn't come in today, but it's in Kansas City. Should be here tomorrow for me to get crackin' at this thing!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait too see the results!


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally, some good news is here!!

I received my new console today and have already fixed it! She's good as new and already Jtagged. Hadn't planned on that part, but a modded rig deserves a modded Xbox!


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's the X3 720 in CPU-z!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 7, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Finally, some good news is here!!
> 
> I received my new console today and have already fixed it! She's good as new and already Jtagged. Hadn't planned on that part, but a modded rig deserves a modded Xbox!



LOL, your naughty


----------



## DaveK (Apr 7, 2010)

Man this is gonna be awesome


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

What temp monitoring program can I use to check temps? Core Temp just has a 0?, so that's worthless. Real Temp says my CPU is unsupported.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Apr 7, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> What temp monitoring program can I use to check temps? Core Temp just has a 0?, so that's worthless. Real Temp says my CPU is unsupported.



I used HWMonitor... Its pretty accurate : http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> I used HWMonitor... Its pretty accurate : http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php



That also came back with 0's in the CPU fields.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2010)

Could it be due to the fact that it's displaying as a X4?


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

It is that..I could see the temp of 1 core before unlocking the 4th.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 7, 2010)

At 2GHz, this things right at what my 9600 Phenom did!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Apr 7, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> That also came back with 0's in the CPU fields.



I had that problem when I first built my pc... The problem was fix ounce I updated the bios...


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 7, 2010)

subbed for some awesome xbox modding action! Good luck, you'll probably need it!


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 8, 2010)

This is once again at 2GHz.


----------

